# If you could hang out with one bass pro for a day?



## Anonymous (Jan 27, 2007)

I think I would go with Bill Dance. He seems like a down to earth, regular guy. Plus he is pretty funny. And that guy can fish.


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2007)

Good Choice but a very tough Question. I actually met both Bill Dance and Kevin Van dam (check the gallery). 

If I wanted to relax, have fun, shoot the stuff, and here some good ole stories....It would be Bill Dance for sure.

If I wanted to learn a techniques on the go Like perfecting the Spinnerbait or learn about tourney fishing ins and outs I would go with KVD.


----------



## MissouriBassin (Jan 30, 2007)

If I could choose any angler it would be Virgil Ward. I learned so much from his show as a kid and loved how he demonstrated the lures he was using in a fishtank. 

If the angler must be a living angler, I would choose Greg Hackney.


----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2007)

MissouriBassin said:


> If I could choose any angler it would be Virgil Ward. I learned so much from his show as a kid and loved how he demonstrated the lures he was using in a fishtank.
> 
> If the angler must be a living angler, I would choose Greg Hackney.



Virgil Ward. He created the Beetle Spin....Wow! you learn something new every day. What a life this guy had! I never heard of him till you mentioned his name. I googled his name and came up with this:

https://www.bassinusa.com/busa/pro_staff/virgil_ward.asp

Thanks!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 30, 2007)

Denny B. just because I am a Jig fishing nut.

D.R.


----------

